# What are your rabbit breeds



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Feb 9, 2018)

I was not seeing a recent thread that had this info so I thought I would start one!

I currently have Silver Foxes, New Zealand Whites, and SF/NZW crosses, but by the end of spring I hope to have Silver Foxes only. (Although I am seriously considering making an exception for a chinchilla cross.) 

I mostly raise rabbits for meat for all the carnivores in my family, including the furry ones for now, but I have plans to work on show quality SF rabbits eventually.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 9, 2018)

We have Velveteen lops  (in process of becoming ARBA breed) Polish and Mini rex 
we show


----------



## Alibo (Feb 9, 2018)

We have Harlequin variety and Magpie Harlequins. We breed mostly for our own food purposes and strive to create a breed that better suits our climate. We introduced large English lops for larger ears therefore better heat dispersion, and slower growing, larger bunnies. We pasture raise in tractors as colonies of does, and grow outs with bucks. Many will tell you this will not work but for us it works great! We have minimal problems with disease or worms. We cull and eat any buns that show signs of aggression and or poor keepers and have a very friendly colony of grass fat buns on minimal feed. Hope you do not mind some pictures!


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Feb 10, 2018)

@promiseacres I am so trying not to fall in love with the cuter, smaller breeds. Trying...

@Alibo Pictures are definitely welcome!


----------



## rachels.haven (Feb 10, 2018)

Mini rexes, but if I could find a good breeder around me, I'd jump at the chance to get some velveteen lops too.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Feb 10, 2018)

Dutch(steel and black varieties) and two potential NZs. The NZs were the first rabbits, and i was only supposed to have "two rabbits". Well, you know how that goes. I bought some Dutch from a state fair a couple years ago, and bred them last year. They were supposed to be show rabbits, but there are no shows up here. So they are basically glorified pets.


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Feb 12, 2018)

Right now just a Angora Tort doe named Allie Bun Bun but we are planning on getting some Otter Rexs (standard) and broken colors as well as a White Angora Buck and a couple more Angoras Does for our breeding plan and show. Anyone in the Kansas or Missouri area that has these breeds please feel free to PM me. Thank you


----------



## Hopalong Causually (Feb 12, 2018)

When I started with rabbits two years ago, I wanted meat rabbits and a breed that wasn't overly represented locally.  I decided on New Zealand Reds and have yet to find evidence that I made a bad decision.


----------



## DustyBoot (Feb 12, 2018)

We have a breeding trio of standard rexes, and a French Angora buck. The rexes are for meat and pelts; the angora for fiber. 

On to what everyone really wants: pictures!




This is our rex buck, Cornelius Fudge.



 
Broken black doe, Lily. 



 
Broken black otter doe, Petunia.



 Petunia had eight babies at the end of November; here they are at a few days old. 



 And this is Thing 2 during a grooming session.


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 12, 2018)

I raise totally for meat production so I have what are affectionly known as meat mutts.  they are a cross of nz, production white and palomino.  important part for me is that they are healthy and productive.  I do however love standard rex, love the pelts.  maybe someday i'll have some of them.


----------



## DustyBoot (Feb 12, 2018)

We were going to get rabbits solely for meat production, and then I petted some rex pelts.  I'm so excited for this first batch of pelts, and really hoping I don't mess them up.


----------



## Sundragons (Mar 5, 2018)

We're breeding Holland Lops and Netherland Dwarves. We also have a rex as a pet and an angora/lion head cross as a pet. Picked up 2 supposed hollands this weekend that I'm thinking are actually  mini lop crosses, but still working to figure that out for sure.


----------



## mystang89 (Mar 5, 2018)

New Zealands, Californians and silver foxes


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 6, 2018)

Heritage American Blues here.


----------

